# Refractometers From E-bay (hong Kong) Any Good?



## SJW (16/3/11)

Just wondering if anyone has bought a refractometer from E-Bay, and were they any good? I have never owned one and have just realised how much time and stuffing around it takes me to cool a pre boil sample and take the gravity reading and then do the temp conversion. 
I though for $30 if these were worth buying? Its not my nature to go "cheap Charlie" especially with my brewing gear but these refractometers are pretty basic things so if they work.......well they work.

Steve



http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## QldKev (16/3/11)

I'm running a cheap ebay one; but without the gravity scale. I tested it against an expensive brixometer (where I used to work in the sugar industry) and it was very close.


QldKev


----------



## RobW (16/3/11)

I have one and it corresponds pretty well to parallel SG readings


----------



## mckenry (16/3/11)

I bought one from ebay with SG & Brix. About $25. Works well. Readings match hydrometer. Line is sharp.


----------



## Bizier (16/3/11)

I got one. Initially, I thought they were going to be identical to the more expensive ones, but on recieving it, the construction quality is simply not the same, but it is adequate and does a good job for the money. The main flaw in mine is the thread on the focus adjustor, which is a little crude and loose.

I am a bit annoyed that I got the SG, because I noticed it being off at high gravity, and someone here pointed to the difference between maltose and sucrose. I guess the SG is still good at lower gravities, but if applying a formula to the brix reading is more accurate, then I'd rather just have brix.


----------



## argon (16/3/11)

I bought one a few weeks back and used it on my last brew day... absolutely loved it. Worked a treat. Highly recommend it over using a hydrometer. 

On the quality side, it seems well put together and easy to read. However i've used it only once, so the longevity of it is yet to be determined.


----------



## Wolfy (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> I though for $30 if these were worth buying? It's not my nature to go "cheap Charlie" especially with my brewing gear but these refractometers are pretty basic things so if they work.......well they work.


That looks very similar to mine, which seems to work fine.
The only suggestion I'd have is to find one with the smallest and easist scale to read.
(32Brix = 1.140SG so you may not need it to go that high).


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

Mine works great, and spot on against the more expensive sponsor-sold version tested using tap water, 1020, 1040 & 1060 samples.


----------



## Gormand (16/3/11)

Ive just grabbed one myself, cant wait. Sick of using so much each time I want to take a reading. Will still need to take small tasting samples though


----------



## Phoney (16/3/11)

Mine works well. Although I rarely use it, I take a hydro sample at yeast pitching time and never bother with pre & post boil gravity readings...


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/11)

Ahh feck, I'm gettin' one


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

Thanks fellas, That will do me.
This is the one I just ordered. Looks the same as the others but with free shipping.

http://www.grand-index.com/refractometer/b...wing-rsg-100atc


----------



## Gormand (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> Thanks fellas, That will do me.
> This is the one I just ordered. Looks the same as the others but with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.grand-index.com/refractometer/b...wing-rsg-100atc



But it has a blue handle, clearly that is inferior :lol:
This is the one I ended up buying as the one in the OP seems to have sold out.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/0-32-Brix-Wort-SG-R...=item35b0161571


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

Holy crap. I placed the order confirmation at 1.37pm, then at 1.53pm I got a confirmation that the item had been shipped and a shipping number for traking. 
So far so good.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

You guys know you can get them with an SG scale as well as Brix? 

Pros: Saves you doing the conversion to SG every time you take a reading.

Cons: More shit crammed in on the screen, not recommended for those with shonky vision.

EDIT: See Gormand's post. Mate, it looks quite shorter than others, wonder why that is ?


----------



## Gormand (16/3/11)

Hmm not sure why the handle is shorter. But as long as it does the job Im happy. I will make sure I test its calibration with my hydrometer and see how it fairs and post back here... although its over a week away most likely.


----------



## raven19 (16/3/11)

Mine is also a cheapy ebay version. It has a light in it. Dont get this version, it lets liquid in thru the small gap around the light globe... pain in the ass to pull apart and clean!

Hydrometer following yeast pitching for me though, I just could not get a good correlation between the refractometer and an accurate FG (when allowing for alcohol effects on the sample) using a number of different software packages, spreadsheets, beersmith, etc.


----------



## cdbrown (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> Thanks fellas, That will do me.
> This is the one I just ordered. Looks the same as the others but with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.grand-index.com/refractometer/b...wing-rsg-100atc



Have just ordered this one as I'm keen to get some readings pre-boil to get a better understanding of mash extraction and of course trying to hit my pre-boil gravity. Have taken some measurements using the hydro, but hopefully taking a small drop will be a lot easier and quicker than having to take a sample, measure temp, measure SG, convert SG etc and then realise the temp was out a little.


----------



## argon (16/3/11)

cdbrown said:


> snip... hopefully taking a small drop will be a lot easier and quicker than having to take a sample, measure temp, measure SG, convert SG etc and then realise the temp was out a little.



It certainly is mate. Soooo easy to take readings. I used to forgo it alot when i had to take hydros. So easy now.


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

So do these things work after fermentation? ie with alcohol in the liquid?


----------



## Acasta (16/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Ahh feck, I'm gettin' one


Dammnit... me too.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> So do these things work after fermentation? ie with alcohol in the liquid?



Yes, with correction. 

http://morebeer.com/learn_vids/vids_refract


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

Acasta, I will let u know what mine is like when it turns up. Great deal with free posting, and posted minutes after ordering. http://www.grand-index.com/refractometer/b...wing-rsg-100atc


Silo Ted, Thanks mate!


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

Don't let me stop everyone spending their hard-earned now that the dollar is excellent against the USD, but amidst all the excitement , it should be mentioned that a refractometer is really a valuable tool for all-grain brewers who want to take samples during the mash, at pre-boil to determine any quick recipe corrections, and at post boil. The huge advantage of a refractometer over a hydrometer is that a pipette sample of a mere couple of mL can be taken, which cools down rapidly, compared to 150mL in a hydro measuring cylinder. 

Anyone doing kits, kits & bits or extract don't really need one, because you can already quite closely determine the outcome of each brew based on your ingredients. It's the AG'er that will benefit most from having a refractometer in his collection of brew toys. 

And of course, it doesnt measure FG, unless you do some number crunching.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> Silo Ted, Thanks mate!



No worries. Hope the video helps people understand what a refracometer _*doesnt*_ do


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

Good point Silo Ted. A must for the All Grain brewers out there. I am sick of running a large sample from the brewery inside, then into a flask, then into cold water for a bit then take the temp for correction then back into the hydrometer tube for a reading. It has only taken 125 AG brews to realise how good this will be.


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/11)

refracs coupled with beersmith and a hydro you can also determine the starting gravity of commercial examples to help you further dial in style clones.  (or when you forgot or stuffed up your OG readings.)

BS also has a refrac adjustment for SG, as well as FG reading conversion from brix to SG. I simply luurrrve it. 

Beersmith and hydros that is!


----------



## Acasta (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> Acasta, I will let u know what mine is like when it turns up. Great deal with free posting, and posted minutes after ordering. http://www.grand-index.com/refractometer/b...wing-rsg-100atc
> 
> 
> Silo Ted, Thanks mate!


Sounds good mate thanks.


----------



## rich_4646 (16/3/11)

Recommended....i bought one 3 years ago from Ebay with no complaints.

If you want F.G. here's a link:

http://onebeer.net/refractometer.shtml

Rich


----------



## Housecat (16/3/11)

Do I have to get one that shows Brix? 
Or more to the point, why should I get an alcohol refractometer that goes all the way to 32 brix (sg 1.120) when I could get a salinity one that that only goes to sg 1.070 which imo would make it more accurate?

HC


----------



## SJW (16/3/11)

Good question HC. I guess you dont do Barley Wines or Dopplebocks.


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/11)

Housecat said:


> Do I have to get one that shows Brix?




brix/plato.. same same. IMO ignore the ones with SG on them. You simply *4 and you're on the money for SG +-1 gravity point in most instances. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Housecat (16/3/11)

Understood but, I think I need to clarify. What I mean is, I don't really see myself doing any super high gravity brews ie; above 1.070. So, am I better off getting one that has a lower scale or do I need to get the one that says it is specifically for alcohol?


----------



## WitWonder (16/3/11)

SJW said:


> So do these things work after fermentation? ie with alcohol in the liquid?



I have to say that I prefer hydro post-ferment. I seem to get several different readings from my refractometer when measuring post ferment, but maybe that's just my dodgey ebay refrac or dodgey eyesight that's the problem


----------



## Nobby (16/3/11)

WitWonder said:


> I have to say that I prefer hydro post-ferment. I seem to get several different readings from my refractometer when measuring post ferment, but maybe that's just my dodgey ebay refrac or dodgey eyesight that's the problem




im the same, i use my Hydro after ferment, my ebay job does the same as your's..very handy during my
runnings and during the boil.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Florian (16/3/11)

Housecat said:


> Understood but, I think I need to clarify. What I mean is, I don't really see myself doing any super high gravity brews ie; above 1.070. So, am I better off getting one that has a lower scale or do I need to get the one that says it is specifically for alcohol?


Am not quite sure if or how good the salinity ones measure sugar, you would think that Brix is Brix, but the fact that they only mention salt water in the description would make me cautious. 

I bought one of these, it's definitely for beer but only goes up to 18 Brix. I bought it for the same reasons, rarely do high gravity beers and the scale is easier to read because it's less cluttered.

Florian


----------



## kjparker (25/3/11)

Has yours arrived yet? Mine has been shipped, and is currently somewhere between china and Australia according to the tracking....



SJW said:


> Acasta, I will let u know what mine is like when it turns up. Great deal with free posting, and posted minutes after ordering. http://www.grand-index.com/refractometer/b...wing-rsg-100atc
> 
> 
> Silo Ted, Thanks mate!


----------



## smilinggilroy (25/3/11)

My 2c on refractometers:-
These are great for preferment as others have stated.
I have found that different brews ie:- cider, stout, lite ale etc. give different readings during and at end of ferment.
So the conversion tables get thrown out the window.
Have others experienced this or is it my refract. or me? :unsure:


----------



## bignath (25/3/11)

i haven't used my hydro at all for the last 10-15 brews.

I have two conversion tables (if i'm away from brewmate or beersmith). One for pre-ferment, and another for active fermentation.

I find the refractometer far more accurate than a hydro (trying to read a meniscus after a few pints can be tricky...)

If i dropped my hydrometer "accidently", it would give me a good reason to get rid of it, and i wouldn't be fussed one bit.

EDIT: "note to self" - learn to spell.


----------



## Hatchy (25/3/11)

Have you checked yr post ferment refrac readings vs yr hydro? I'd been led to believe that they can't be trusted even with a conversion chart.


----------



## bignath (25/3/11)

Hatchy said:


> Have you checked yr post ferment refrac readings vs yr hydro? I'd been led to believe that they can't be trusted even with a conversion chart.



To be honest Hatchy, no i haven't mate.

My reasoning is this.

At the moment, i'm happy with the brews i'm churning out, and am focussing on consistency from one batch to the next. I also have heard that people have had many discrepancies with refract vs hydro correlation. It doesn't really worry me too much (but i am conscious of it) as i always get the same reading from one recipe everytime i brew it.

for example: If at the end of my standard fermentation cycle of (insert recipe here) i get a reading of say, 6 brix, i come back a couple of days later and check again. If it's dropped, okay, wait a few more, if it's the same, that's good enough for me. And all of my current recipes are like this. I've been taking notes of my recipes and everytime i brew a particular recipe, it always lands on the same (not similar, the same) brix reading.
At the end of the day, i'm not really fussed whether my brews finish at 1008 or 1010 or whatever. It's consistency i'm going for, and consistency i'm getting.
I'm not one of those brewers that get hung up on the tiniest details of my brewing. 

It'll be finished when it'll be finished type of thing - within acceptable and expected limitations of course....

If i started getting different results each time i brewed the same recipe i might start tracking down discrepancies but at the moment, everything is going well in the brewery..

Nath


----------



## kjparker (28/3/11)

Wow, my refractometer is certainly taking the scenic route to Australia:

2011-03-25 02:08:00 Fri​SINGAPORE SIN Shipment arrived at airport​2011-03-24 19:03:00 Thu​HONG KONG Shipment departed from airport​2011-03-24 16:00:00 Thu​HONG KONG Shipment departed from facility​2011-03-24 14:00:00 Thu​HONG KONG Shipment arrived at facility​2011-03-23 23:01:18 Wed​SHENZHEN SHENZHEN Shipment operation completed​2011-03-21 19:53:05 Mon​XIAMEN XIAMEN Shipment arrived at facility​2011-03-17 14:15:03 Thu​ZHANGZHOU Shipment information received​Unbelieveable! No wonder postage is free!


----------



## DU99 (28/3/11)

something like my magnetic stirrer's.."i been everywhere man"


----------



## hsb (28/3/11)

Looks like that refractometer is still at least another week away, that's a tough ride, hope it's well packaged


----------



## Brewing_Brad (28/3/11)

clueless said:


> Wow, my refractometer is certainly taking the scenic route to Australia:



Mine took close to 4 weeks to arrive. Worth the wait though.


----------



## cdbrown (28/3/11)

Those dates and times are exactly the same for my tracking number. I guess our refractometers are travel buddies.


----------



## cdbrown (30/3/11)

These shouldn't be too far away now. According to singpost
RF057720645SG Tracking -Despatched to Overseas Postal Admin (From SG/ to AU/)


----------



## nala (30/3/11)

cdbrown said:


> These shouldn't be too far away now. According to singpost
> RF057720645SG Tracking -Despatched to Overseas Postal Admin (From SG/ to AU/)



Ordered mine from here: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT
ordered 24 March2011 delivered today 30 March 2011


----------



## kjparker (30/3/11)

cdbrown said:


> These shouldn't be too far away now. According to singpost
> RF057720645SG Tracking -Despatched to Overseas Postal Admin (From SG/ to AU/)




My tracking still hasnt changed. Looks like they atrent travel buddies after all!


----------



## cdbrown (4/4/11)

The last tracking info was from singapore post, not the courier that handled it at the start.


----------



## kjparker (4/4/11)

cdbrown said:


> The last tracking info was from singapore post, not the courier that handled it at the start.



Interesting. When I checked that earlier, it had no information (I did try the singapore post page), and now it does! Oh well. I'm sure it will get here eventually! 

Edit:

Just rang Australia Post, the item ios in the country, and is clearing customs. I would expect it should be here by the end of the week!


----------



## Gormand (4/4/11)

Ok I got mine last week, calabrated for water and I will get to test vs my hydrometer tonight. Readings are very easy to read and very clear so as long as its accurate I am happy with that.


----------



## mickpc (4/4/11)

Ill just leave a nice little conversion spreadsheet 
Here

Its from more beer and calculates the final gravity given the origional, from brix to SG.

Just click on the links below the vidieo.

Beers MIck C


----------



## keifer33 (4/4/11)

After pissing around today with my hydro decided its time to get a refractometer.

Quick question do you have to let the sample cool or just take a drop and away you go? As in pre-boil gravity at around 60c

Ended up getting this one
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...e=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Gormand (4/4/11)

keifer33 said:


> After pissing around today with my hydro decided its time to get a refractometer.
> 
> Quick question do you have to let the sample cool or just take a drop and away you go? As in pre-boil gravity at around 60c
> 
> ...



As it is only a couple of drops the temp will drop a fair chunk just transfering it from 1 place to the next. Also apparently they automatically compensate for temp. But I doubt my sample is above 30 once I start taking the reading.


----------



## Silo Ted (4/4/11)

They claim automatic temp control, but I still like to let the sample cool down a bit - it only takes a minute when youre drawing such a tiny volume of liquid.

Edit: Beat me. What Gormad said :icon_cheers:


----------



## BOG (4/4/11)

They are only good for reading unfermented wort. i.e Starting Gravity.

You cannot use them for measuring fermented wort. i.e to determine final gravity.



BOG


----------



## bignath (4/4/11)

BOG said:


> They are only good for reading unfermented wort. i.e Starting Gravity.
> 
> You cannot use them for measuring fermented wort. i.e to determine final gravity.
> 
> ...




I disagree. I haven't used my hydrometer for atleast the last 15/20 batches. There are plenty of conversion charts going around that convert you readings from brix into gravity, for both unfermenting (any time up to the point of pitching yeast), or fermenting beer.

I get consistent results every time, without having to draw off the best part of a litre over the course of fermentation just to take readings. I just apply the same principles to my refractometer that i used to with my hydrometer - ie: once i get two or three readings the same once it's close to the expected FG, then it's done.

Refractometer has been one of the best investments for my brewery, but you do need to use conversion charts to interpret the readings.


----------



## Wolfy (4/4/11)

BOG said:


> They are only good for reading unfermented wort. i.e Starting Gravity.
> 
> You cannot use them for measuring fermented wort. i.e to determine final gravity.


True to an extent.
If you want to be absolutely pedantic, its correct.
But if you want to fairly good good idea of the fermented wort gravity is, you can use a conversion chart to get to well within home-brew tolerances - and to be honest if the readings are the same and indicate fermentation is finished, who really needs to be more pedantic and accurate than that.


----------



## Fourstar (4/4/11)

BOG said:


> They are only good for reading unfermented wort. i.e Starting Gravity.
> You cannot use them for measuring fermented wort. i.e to determine final gravity.
> BOG



This is simply not true. Some people obviously dont read the whole thread. 




Fourstar said:


> refracs coupled with beersmith and a hydro you can also determine the starting gravity of commercial examples to help you further dial in style clones.  (or when you forgot or stuffed up your OG readings.)



As noted by wolfy, there is a conversion (also related to my post above) that takes your starting OG and give you the equivilant SG from your ferment(ed)ing gravity. Pretty accurate and typically more reliable than a hydro thats being pushed around in a vial due to CO2 coming out of solution.


----------



## Gormand (4/4/11)

Well my one has been tested and its spot on with my hydro (Well as spot on as my eyes can be)
Will test again with a fermented beer later to check how that works.


----------



## kjparker (5/4/11)

Woot! It arrived!

I thought it was going to be brix only, but it's brix and sg!

The scale is actually quite easy to read as well.

Havent tested it with anything yet though. Cant wait!


----------



## SJW (7/4/11)

Bastard, I am still waiting for mine to finish its world tour. It his Singapore over a week ago now. Hope its having fun!


----------



## argon (7/4/11)

clueless said:


> Woot! It arrived!
> 
> I thought it was going to be brix only, but it's brix and sg!
> 
> ...


After the first time of using it, you'll never know how you did without it... top bit of kit
:icon_cheers:


----------



## cdbrown (7/4/11)

Mine arrived in the office today. I like how it comes in a nice little pouch with 10 little plastic pippets and a small screw driver.


----------



## Housecat (7/4/11)

I got mine too. I got an 18 brix one as I don't have a need for any higher. If I do I'll have to breakout the trusty hydro!
I'm quite impressed with mine so far and it works well with water  

HC


----------



## Rodolphe01 (7/4/11)

I got an ebay honkers special, rings true with hydro and post ferment values work out using the conversion tables. Works a treat for making sure boil off/gravity etc is progressing as planned.

However, the real test for anything is how long it lasts. As my grandmother used to say, even a cheap broom cleans the floor when it's new, or something to that effect.


----------



## SJW (8/4/11)

This has been my refractometers world tour: and I am still waiting

2011-03-31 02:05:00 Thu SINGAPORE SIN Shipment arrived at airport 
2011-03-30 19:57:00 Wed HONG KONG Shipment departed from airport 
2011-03-30 16:00:00 Wed HONG KONG Shipment departed from facility 
2011-03-30 14:00:00  Wed HONG KONG Shipment arrived at facility 
2011-03-29 23:53:34 Tus SHENZHEN SHENZHEN Shipment operation completed 
2011-03-26 13:50:49 Sat XIAMEN XIAMEN Shipment arrived at facility 
2011-03-16 10:53:29 Wed ZHANGZHOU Shipment information received


----------



## SJW (13/4/11)

HEY HEY, Got it. How cool is this thing. Tested with water first up and it was 0. Then with some wort I had in the fridge for a starter and it was perfect compared with the hydrometer. Very easy to read the SG or Brix.
I cant wait to brew with it, I should of bought one years ago.

Steve


----------



## cdbrown (13/4/11)

They are cool little tools, glad you got it. I too can't wait to brew with it, although I'm worried that it'll show me I'm not hitting my targets


----------



## stux (13/4/11)

Just ordered one with a LED (and 10 extra pippettes)

I do most of my brewing at night so figured the built in lightsource was a good idea


----------



## bignath (13/4/11)

Stux said:


> Just ordered one with a LED (and 10 extra pippettes)
> 
> I do most of my brewing at night so figured the built in lightsource was a good idea




that sounds like brewing porn to me....Got a linky??


----------



## [email protected] (13/4/11)

Wow! I got mine about a week ago, I must have taken 20 readings now, just because I can. 
With a hydrometer I would have only taken 1 for the starting gravety and been to lazy to cool down wort to take multiple readings during mashing. I took maybe a dozen during mashing and sparging to look at when most of the sugar is being removed. Learnt a lot about the process.

No looking back to the bad old hydrometer days now.

Quick question, is the SG of tapwater close enough to zero to calibrate from? It says use distilled water, but if tap waters less then .001 out then this seems good enough for me.


----------



## bignath (13/4/11)

I love my refractometer so much, that i gave my one and only hyrdometer to a friend who has just started brewing.


----------



## Gormand (13/4/11)

Paxxy said:


> Wow! I got mine about a week ago, I must have taken 20 readings now, just because I can.
> With a hydrometer I would have only taken 1 for the starting gravety and been to lazy to cool down wort to take multiple readings during mashing. I took maybe a dozen during mashing and sparging to look at when most of the sugar is being removed. Learnt a lot about the process.
> 
> No looking back to the bad old hydrometer days now.
> ...



I doubt tap water can be far enough away from distilled that it would make any difference in calibration considering your still calibrating using good ol sight. We use it (Well at least I do) to check the calibrations on hydrometers, so no difference really.


----------



## SJW (14/4/11)

Just brewed my first brew with the refractometer. I did a stout and maybe you can guess my question................
Is it normal for black beers to make the line in the refrac to be fuzzy/not clear? Its nice and sharp with water and beer I got in the fridge but I am assuming that the black beer/stout must have some effect on the .....refraction?

Steve


----------



## Hogan (14/4/11)

SJW said:


> Just brewed my first brew with the refractometer. I did a stout and maybe you can guess my question................
> Is it normal for black beers to make the line in the refrac to be fuzzy/not clear? Its nice and sharp with water and beer I got in the fridge but I am assuming that the black beer/stout must have some effect on the .....refraction?
> 
> Steve



Don't know about the fuzzy line Steve but I just brewed a RIS and whilst the readings pre-ferment were spot on there was a big discrepancy in the 'during and post' ferment readings. I have an Iphone app that does the alcohol adjustment but actually found my gravity reading was going up instead of down. Two things could have caused this. 1. The blackness of the beer was interfering with the refrac of light through the prism - or 2. the readings were taken from the tap and the heavy particles dropping were increasing the viscosity of the wort. When I used the hyro I found a correct reading and this concurred with refrac readings taken from the top of the wort.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Superoo (14/4/11)

I also think that if you take a reading from the very top surface, that may make a difference if the wort has been sitting still for a while, ie: cooling etc.

I did this once and got a very different reading when I put the pippette in a few inches.

Also looking out from my shed into sunlight gives a crystal clear / sharp line reading, artificial light just doesnt seem to do it.

But aint these things great value for the price, Its one of the best brew toys I've purchased


----------



## Phoney (14/4/11)

I dont trust my refractometer - at all.

Generally it's 95% accurate with OG's. And yes, it's calibrated to zero with water.

The other day I tested it with some beer - ready to be kegged - at 1.016 - and the refractometer showed it as 1.028!


----------



## Wolfy (14/4/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> The other day I tested it with some beer - ready to be kegged - at 1.016 - and the refractometer showed it as 1.028!


It showed that, or that the result when you had applied the appropriate calculations and adjustments?


----------



## Phoney (14/4/11)

There are calculations & adjustments? I just use Docs Brix to SG sheet..


----------



## [email protected] (14/4/11)

Wolfy said:


> It showed that, or that the result when you had applied the appropriate calculations and adjustments?




What calculations? I thought you just read the SG from where the blue line is. Mine said it compensated for temp between 10 and 30C


----------



## bignath (14/4/11)

SJW said:


> Just brewed my first brew with the refractometer. I did a stout and maybe you can guess my question................
> Is it normal for black beers to make the line in the refrac to be fuzzy/not clear? Its nice and sharp with water and beer I got in the fridge but I am assuming that the black beer/stout must have some effect on the .....refraction?
> 
> Steve




One thing i've found is to make sure you don't have any air bubbles on the prism surface when you close the lid. Or hop matter either. Both of those scenarios can create a really blurry line.

I've often also found that natural light is best for getting a clear reading, but if you're brewing at night, the closer you can get to a lightsource the clearer mine is too. Also changing the angle of the refractometer to the lightsource can help awell. Trying lifting or dropping your head as you look through it. Works for me.

Nath


----------



## Superoo (14/4/11)

"There are calculations & adjustments? I just use Docs Brix to SG sheet"

Yes, there are adjustments for the alcohol during / after fermentation.

This may or may not be your problem... hope it is, then your refract is ok...

Edit : SORRY - dont have a quick link, but of you read this post from the start there are, and there are more explanations...


----------



## SJW (14/4/11)

Nath, you are correct, now that its in the fermenter and the crap has settled it is a lot sharper line, still not a sharp as the pilsner or other pale beers I have on tap or water but its a lot better. I guess with 10% Roast Barley this coul be afecting the relection/refraction. The temp of wort never appeared to make a diff, it still read true with the hydro.
One thing that did make the line sharper was if I squeezed the plate down on the prism squashing the wort sample, making the wort sample thinner.
Still a great bit of kit.
Looking forward to brewing a pale beer next


----------



## Wolfy (14/4/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> There are calculations & adjustments? I just use Docs Brix to SG sheet..





Paxxy said:


> What calculations? I thought you just read the SG from where the blue line is. Mine said it compensated for temp between 10 and 30C


If I didn't know better I'd guess both of you guys were taking the piss, but assuming you are serious ...

A refractometer is really only accurate for unfermented wort, once there is alcohol in the sample the alcohol changes the refractive index and 'distorts' the reading, so the number the refractometer gives you is not directly the actual gravity.

Anytime you use a refractometer AFTER fermentation has started, you MUST to apply a calculation (or use a chart) to convert from what the refractometer reads (sugar + alcohol) to the 'correct' gravity (sugar).
The relationship (and hence the equation or chart) depends on the Original Gravity, so you enter the OG AND the current reading from your refractometer and the formula will calculate the correct current gravity estimate for you - without applying the calculation and knowing your OG the 'gravity reading' will most likely be different to what the 'actual gravity' is.

Most brewing software (like Beersmith) have a refractometer Tool/Calculator that you can use to perform the calculations for you, else there is a spreadsheet that is floating around too, or you can find the exact formula and do it the hard way each time.


----------



## [email protected] (14/4/11)

Wolfy said:


> If I didn't know better I'd guess both of you guys were taking the piss, but assuming you are serious ...
> 
> A refractometer is really only accurate for unfermented wort, once there is alcohol in the sample the alcohol changes the refractive index and 'distorts' the reading, so the number the refractometer gives you is not directly the actual gravity.
> 
> ...



Thanks Wolfy, guess I should have looked at the instructions.


----------



## Phoney (14/4/11)

+2

Thanks Wolfy! All this time I didnt even realize beersmith had this feature.


----------



## Rieewoldt (14/4/11)

Recieved my refractometer recently, and brewed yesterday. Results seemed consistent with the hydrometer
But still sceptical! Will be using both till it earns my trust.


----------



## SJW (15/4/11)

Kayne, what type of beer did u brew, and was the line sharp? I suspect with dry stout, like I did, all the roast barley must be causing the line not to be a sharp as the water sample test, or pale solutions that appear to work fine.
As for it earning my trust.....yes, it did appear to be very accurate, maybe too accurate. With mine compared to the hydro sample the refrac was reading slighjly lower by a point or a point 1/2, but as the line was fuzzy I took it from the upper fuzzy of the line and it was pretty close. 
Why I say these thing could be too accurate, I understand there is no such thing, but I had a 2 litre jug of Iodophor in water and I dipped my s/s mixing spoon in the boil once and then back into the jug. I took a sample out of that and the refrac showed a result of one point, and thats just from a few drops off the spoon in 2 litres of water.
A few more brews and it should of earned my trust too.

Steve


----------



## stux (15/4/11)

Big Nath said:


> that sounds like brewing porn to me....Got a linky??



Try http://cgi.ebay.com/Brix-Refractometer-0-3...=item35b157b389


----------



## felten (15/4/11)

I keep hearing very bad things about refractometers with the inbuilt LED's. Anyone have one and having problems with it?


----------



## mickpc (16/4/11)

See my previous post in this tread for an excell spreadsheet that will take into acount of the alchol content.


Beers Mick


----------



## Rieewoldt (16/4/11)

SJW said:


> Kayne, what type of beer did u brew, and was the line sharp? I suspect with dry stout, like I did, all the roast barley must be causing the line not to be a sharp as the water sample test, or pale solutions that appear to work fine.
> As for it earning my trust.....yes, it did appear to be very accurate, maybe too accurate. With mine compared to the hydro sample the refrac was reading slighjly lower by a point or a point 1/2, but as the line was fuzzy I took it from the upper fuzzy of the line and it was pretty close.
> Why I say these thing could be too accurate, I understand there is no such thing, but I had a 2 litre jug of Iodophor in water and I dipped my s/s mixing spoon in the boil once and then back into the jug. I took a sample out of that and the refrac showed a result of one point, and thats just from a few drops off the spoon in 2 litres of water.
> A few more brews and it should of earned my trust too.
> ...



Hi steve,
twas a pale with centennial and citra. yeah would be even more sceptical on anything heavier ie stout. Still. it is a beaut beer toy.

edit: I found using natural light decreased "fuzziness"


----------

